
‘Sorry for lives lost’: Boeing admits faulty system part of 737 MAX crashs - eljoujat
http://www.boeing.com/commercial/737max/737-max-update.page#/message
======
sarcasmatwork
I hope Boeing learns and rectify's this issue with haste!

